# Per scippare le vecchiette ci vuole coraggio



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Sfido chiunque a contraddirmi!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

quelle bastarde non vogliono mai mollare la borsetta e rischi sul serio di farti del male con la motoretta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

...per non dire dell'andare in due sul motorino a quella velocità...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...per non dire dell'andare in due sul motorino a quella velocità...


e il rischio dell'andare senza casco??
dove lo mettiamo???


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

troppe vecchiette stronze in giro....
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=54e6mI-Gf4E


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

ma così ha buttato via la borsetta!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

... e il tempismo? Bisogna averne se le si vuole scippare prima che sperperino tutto ai grattini...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma così ha buttato via la borsetta!!!


non era un Kelly....


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non era un Kelly....


magari quei due poveri ragazzi volevano solo qualche spicciolo per la merenda....un cannino tra amici al parco....una birretta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari quei due poveri ragazzi volevano solo qualche spicciolo per la merenda....un cannino tra amici al parco....una birretta...


la vecchietta va lapidata!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Agosto 2008)

Una mia amica ha provato ad aiutare una vecchietta ad attraversare la strada e lei di tutta risposta ha iniziato a darle la borsetta in testa! Mentre le gridava: "Lasciami stare, cretina, aiuto, aiutatemi, al ladro, al ladro!!!".
Ha rischiato di essere linciata da una folla inferocita al grido di: acchiappiamo la scippatrice!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha provato ad aiutare una vecchietta ad attraversare la strada e lei di tutta risposta ha iniziato a darle la borsetta in testa! Mentre le gridava: "Lasciami stare, cretina, aiuto, aiutatemi, al ladro, al ladro!!!".
> Ha rischiato di essere linciata da una folla inferocita al grido di: acchiappiamo la scippatrice!


che vile vigliacca la tua amica!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non era un Kelly....


Non nominare invano... qua c'e' gente che soffre


----------



## Old Maat (26 Agosto 2008)

È per post come questi che mi sono registrata, siete troppo fuori!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la vecchietta va lapidata!


e sicuramente era anche senza mutande!!!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e sicuramente era anche senza mutande!!!!


vecchietta laida!


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non nominare invano... qua c'e' gente che soffre


amen.....


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vecchietta laida!


 
si sa i che a una certa età in quanto a igiene i vecchiacci  lasciano parecchio a desiderare...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si sa i che a una certa età in quanto a igiene i vecchiacci lasciano parecchio a desiderare...


e allora ci vuol coraggio ad avvicinarle
che si mettano almeno lemascherine....lavorare sì
ma protetti
che diamine


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha provato ad aiutare una vecchietta ad attraversare la strada e lei di tutta risposta ha iniziato a darle la borsetta in testa! Mentre le gridava: "Lasciami stare, cretina, aiuto, aiutatemi, al ladro, al ladro!!!".
> Ha rischiato di essere linciata da una folla inferocita al grido di: acchiappiamo la scippatrice!


venerdì ho preso l'Eurostar MI-SA e di fronte a me è arrivata una signora sulla sessantina...quando mi sono offerto di metterle la valigia sulla grata in alto mi ha detto "non si preoccupi"...e con estrema fatica l'ha messa lei...aspettavo con grande entusiasmo che si ribaltasse lei con tutta la sua valigia...ma vaffanculo....


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora ci vuol coraggio ad avvicinarle
> che si mettano almeno lemascherine....lavorare sì
> ma protetti
> che diamine


io ho visto una vecchia che faceva la pipì in piedi fuori dal mercato.
ve lo giuro sul mio innaffietto.
ero così piccola.
mi  ha sconvolta


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora ci vuol coraggio ad avvicinarle
> che si mettano almeno lemascherine....lavorare sì
> ma protetti
> che diamine


i miei thread son sempre piccole perle di saggezza


----------



## Iris (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i miei thread son sempre piccole perle di saggezza


Veramente..mi stupisci ogni giorno.
Si vede che sei molto avanti nel tuo percorso...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente..mi stupisci ogni giorno.
> Si vede che sei molto avanti nel tuo percorso...


hai voglia!!!
la fine del tunnel però è lontanissima


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ho visto una vecchia che faceva la pipì in piedi fuori dal mercato.
> ve lo giuro sul mio innaffietto.
> ero così piccola.
> mi  ha sconvolta
















mi sembrava di essermi nascosta benissimo!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sfido chiunque a contraddirmi!!!


ci vuole coraggio a non scipparle semmai... quando sai che hanno appena ritirato la pensione e vanno a sputtanarsela al grattino...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ci vuole coraggio a non scipparle semmai... quando sai che hanno appena ritirato la pensione e vanno a sputtanarsela al grattino...


developpati. Oggi giocano alle slot machine.


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> developpati. Oggi giocano alle slot machine.


Ma se c'è la fila dal tabacchino, con quei maledetti grattini...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se c'è la fila dal tabacchino, con quei maledetti grattini...


oh, senza scherzi!! dal mio tabaccaio c'è una vecchietta che passa il pomeriggio alle slot machine e s'incazza come un toro se non vince!!
ieri il tabaccaio s'è incazzato che tirava con troppa foga la leva!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








oramai i grattini sono le canne rispetto al crack


----------



## Old Maat (26 Agosto 2008)

forse la nonna ripensava ad altre leve che tirava in passato.
povera vecchina, abbi un minimo di pietà


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2008)

Maat ha detto:


> forse la nonna ripensava ad altre leve che tirava in passato.
> povera vecchina, abbi un minimo di pietà


qua i vecchi non sono molto apprezzati 
questi giovani bastardi irrispettosi


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2008)

Maat ha detto:


> forse la nonna ripensava ad altre leve che tirava in passato.
> povera vecchina, abbi un minimo di pietà


dalla violenza con cui la tirava direi che è quasi sicuramente vedova


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Agosto 2008)

Alcune vecchiette son proprio bastarde.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6bBVJAFrN0U


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

senti, mat...una di noi due dee è di troppo e non sono io.
(con sigaretta accesa anche se non fumo più da tempo)


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, mat...una di noi due dee è di troppo e non sono io.
> (con sigaretta accesa anche se non fumo più da tempo)


il tuo avatar non è riferito ai fiammiferi?


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il tuo avatar non è riferito ai fiammiferi?


che il cielo ti fulmini, spiritosone
più che altro lei è mat e io son scem


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> che il cielo ti fulmini, spiritosone
> *più che altro lei è mat e io son scem*


se lo dici tu, chi sono io per contraddirti?


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ci vuole coraggio a non scipparle semmai... quando sai che hanno appena ritirato la pensione e vanno a sputtanarsela al grattino...


e che dire di quelle che le aspetti con ansia fuori dalla posta il 27....le vedi uscire ti ci avventi(con tutte le conseguenze del caso) e scopri che la pensione la ritirano l'1?!?

Bastardone, è la razza peggiore quella!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> e che dire di quelle che le aspetti con ansia fuori dalla posta il 27....le vedi uscire ti ci avventi(con tutte le conseguenze del caso) e scopri che la pensione la ritirano l'1?!?
> 
> Bastardone, è la razza peggiore quella!!!


Se fate i bravi ... e se sarete fortunati ... ci arriverete anche voi, poi ne riparliamo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A me i vecchietti e le vecchiette fanno tenerezza ... tanta tenerezza.


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se fate i bravi ... e se sarete fortunati ... ci arriverete anche voi, poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma orsùùùùùùùù si cazzeggiava...certo che fanno tenerezza...
altrimenti eravamo dei criminali...ma oggi era la giornata del "me la piglio col vecchietto"...ieri quella dei "cloni" domani chissà....è 1 ruota che gira!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma orsùùùùùùùù si cazzeggiava...certo che fanno tenerezza...
> altrimenti eravamo dei criminali...ma oggi era la giornata del "me la piglio col vecchietto"...ieri quella dei "cloni" domani chissà....è 1 ruota che gira!!!!


No oggi era la giornata ....ci vuole coraggio a...


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No oggi era la giornata ....ci vuole coraggio a...



GIA' ... GIA' ... mo i vigliacchi si chiamono coraggiosi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' ... GIA' ... mo i vigliacchi si chiamano coraggiosi


Infatti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . non hai letto in amore e sesso?


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho letto e riletto


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No oggi era la giornata ....ci vuole coraggio a...


e già, avevo letto anch'io!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*.........*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto


Ci ho ripensato, mi sa che per coraggio di tradire si riferiva a quello che serve per rientrare a casa, con la moglie vecchio stile, dietro la porta col mattarello!!!???   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci ho ripensato, mi sa che per coraggio di tradire si riferiva a quello che serve per rientrare a casa, con la moglie vecchio stile, dietro la porta col mattarello!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Anche con quelle non vecchio stile ...qualche guaio lo si passa...quando si viene scoperti...


----------



## Old Maat (27 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, mat...una di noi due dee è di troppo e non sono io.
> (con sigaretta accesa anche se non fumo più da tempo)


con due a, prego.
e poi tu stai nel tuo olimpo che io sto nel mio e nessuno dei poveri mortalucoli espiatori di sotto si fa male


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Maat ha detto:


> con due a, prego.
> e poi tu stai nel tuo olimpo che io sto nel mio e nessuno dei poveri mortalucoli espiatori di sotto si fa male


va bene, matt


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se fate i bravi ... e se sarete fortunati ... ci arriverete anche voi, poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Col cavolo... e quando alla cassa del market non ti fanno passare? Magari arrivo con un paio di bottigle di birra, loro davanti col carrello carico manco dovessero partire in antartide... e col kaiser che ti dicono di passare...vecchi bastardi!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

confermo.
stamattina sono andata al super (8,15 di mattina) e ho preso solo 5 scatole di esche per le formiche.
arrivo all'unica cassa aperta: una vecchiaccia maledetta con un sacco di cagatine che naturalmente mi guarda ma non mi fa passare.
che poi....alle 8,15 perchè nn vanno nell'orto o a giocarsi i grattini??
al rogo i vecchi


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col cavolo... e quando alla cassa del market non ti fanno passare? Magari arrivo con un paio di bottigle di birra, loro davanti col carrello carico manco dovessero partire in antartide... e col kaiser che ti dicono di passare...vecchi bastardi!!!



M&M la vita ti ha abbrutito, assai ... tu che sei ancora giovane, e di tempo da vivere davanti a te ne hai ancora tanto, dovresti essere un po piu' generoso verso coloro che sono agli sgoccioli ... pensaci.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

quella dei vecchietti al super presto ha sempre fatto incazzare anche me..
c'hai il culo di essere in pensione e ti alzi presto???
ma ti bastono sulle gengive sdentate!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> confermo.
> stamattina sono andata al super (8,15 di mattina) e ho preso solo 5 scatole di esche per le formiche.
> arrivo all'unica cassa aperta: *una vecchiaccia maledetta con un sacco di cagatine* che naturalmente mi guarda ma non mi fa passare.
> che poi....alle 8,15 perchè nn vanno nell'orto o a giocarsi i grattini??
> al rogo i vecchi



... pensa che quelle quattro cagatine sono le sue neccessita'/urgenza della giornata.


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col cavolo... e quando alla cassa del market non ti fanno passare? Magari arrivo con un paio di bottigle di birra, loro davanti col carrello carico manco dovessero partire in antartide... e col kaiser che ti dicono di passare...vecchi bastardi!!!





Brugola ha detto:


> confermo.
> stamattina sono andata al super (8,15 di mattina) e ho preso solo 5 scatole di esche per le formiche.
> arrivo all'unica cassa aperta: una vecchiaccia maledetta con un sacco di cagatine che naturalmente mi guarda ma non mi fa passare.
> che poi....alle 8,15 perchè nn vanno nell'orto o a giocarsi i grattini??
> al rogo i vecchi





Asudem ha detto:


> quella dei vecchietti al super presto ha sempre fatto incazzare anche me..
> c'hai il culo di essere in pensione e ti alzi presto???
> ma ti bastono sulle gengive sdentate!!!



Dormito male? ... se a quest'ora siete ridotti cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  figuriamoci piu' tardi.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dormito male? ... se a quest'ora siete ridotti cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


marì, si sta scherzando


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pensa che quelle quattro cagatine sono le sue neccessita'/urgenza della giornata.


marì io dormito benissimo, tu invece?
mi pare chiaro che stiamo scherzando con i vecchiacci...sarebbe evidente anche ad un bambino.
quelle 4 cagatine necessità/urgenze visto che non c'ha un belino da fare poteva aspettare 3 minuti a pagarle, cosa che io che ho 42 anni e non 17 faccio con chiunque quando ho il carrello con più di 5 cose e qualcuno dietro che ne ha due. 
si parla di cortesia, gentilezza. See that I mean?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Antipatici che non siete altro!

Buongiorno!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Antipatici che non siete altro!
> 
> Buongiorno!


ciao giusy!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





perchè antipatici?? io da vecchia sarò una rompicoglioni di portata cosmica e i giovani parleranno malissimo di me


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> marì io dormito benissimo, *tu invece?*
> mi pare chiaro che stiamo scherzando con i vecchiacci...sarebbe evidente anche ad un bambino.
> quelle 4 cagatine necessità/urgenze visto che non c'ha un belino da fare poteva aspettare 3 minuti a pagarle, cosa che io che ho 42 anni e non 17 faccio con chiunque quando ho il carrello con più di 5 cose e qualcuno dietro che ne ha due.
> si parla di cortesia, gentilezza. See that I mean?


Da Favola!!!

Le persone piu' giovani dobrebbero essere piu' elastiche, e Capire le difficolta' che la vita impone alle persone anziane


Vabbe' avete ragione voi ... passiamo ad altro.


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao giusy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci puoi giurare.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

comunque gente,
se non vi piacciono i vecchi la soluzione per non diventare così insopportabili è una sola
sopprimetevi col gas


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque gente,
> se non vi piacciono i vecchi la soluzione per non diventare così insopportabili è una sola
> sopprimetevi col gas


ma noi o loro?


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

*si, sono un bruto...*



Mari' ha detto:


> M&M la vita ti ha abbrutito, assai ... tu che sei ancora giovane, e di tempo da vivere davanti a te ne hai ancora tanto, dovresti essere un po piu' generoso verso coloro che sono agli sgoccioli ... pensaci.


Al rogo... al rogo.... bastardissimi vecchi egoisti!


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma noi o loro?


voi prima di


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma noi o loro?


Prima loro... poi quando sei vecchia passo a farti il servizio... ti allaccio al tubo del gas!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao giusy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...una facile profezia... sei già su quella strada, e non credo potrai migliorare con l'età...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

poniamo una società dove davvero avvenga che arrivati sui conquanta lo stato ordina l'eliminazione fisica.
un mondo dove i vecchi non esistono
cosa accadrebbe?


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ci puoi giurare.


 
Ci pensi a quando l'aspettativa di vita era 40 anni di "media"???
Poi sono arrivati gli antibiotici, la chirurgia risolvente, le strategie geriatriche, e..... sono fiorite le "Case di Riposo" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> marì io dormito benissimo, tu invece?
> mi pare chiaro che *stiamo scherzando* con i vecchiacci...*sarebbe evidente anche ad un bambino.*
> quelle 4 cagatine necessità/urgenze visto che non c'ha un belino da fare poteva aspettare 3 minuti a pagarle, cosa che io che ho 42 anni e non 17 faccio con chiunque quando ho il carrello con più di 5 cose e qualcuno dietro che ne ha due.
> si parla di cortesia, gentilezza. See that I mean?


Goliardia, questa sconosciuta...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...una facile profezia... sei già su quella strada, e non credo potrai migliorare con l'età...


ha parlato il futuro dolce vecchietto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Se avrai il bastone ti farò di quelli sgambetti che ti partono gli ultimi dentini come biglie!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> poniamo una società dove davvero avvenga che arrivati sui conquanta lo stato ordina l'eliminazione fisica.
> un mondo dove i vecchi non esistono
> cosa accadrebbe?


Che non ci dovremmo piu' occupare delle pensioni


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> poniamo una società dove davvero avvenga che arrivati sui conquanta lo stato ordina l'eliminazione fisica.
> un mondo dove i vecchi non esistono
> cosa accadrebbe?


che sarebbero considerati vecchi i cinquantenni.


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> poniamo una società dove davvero avvenga che arrivati sui conquanta lo stato ordina l'eliminazione fisica.
> un mondo dove i vecchi non esistono
> cosa accadrebbe?


"Ritorno al mondo nuovo". C'è tutto scritto li...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> poniamo una società dove davvero avvenga che arrivati sui conquanta lo stato ordina l'eliminazione fisica.
> un mondo dove i vecchi non esistono
> cosa accadrebbe?


50 mi pare un po' presto ma io questo accanimento a portare così eccessivamente l'età in avanti la trovo così stupida.
Che mi frega di arrivare ai 90???
No, io mi accontenterei dei 65/70


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prima loro... poi quando sei vecchia passo a farti il servizio... ti allaccio al tubo del gas!


mentre perdo i sensi come sottofondo mi metti  oh bucaiola....tu mi tradisci..


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha parlato il futuro dolce vecchietto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...una volta a terra, ti conviene finirmi, però. Altrimenti userò la tua dentiera come disco da hockey per il mio bastone...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...una volta a terra, *ti conviene finirmi,* però. Altrimenti userò la tua dentiera come disco da hockey per il mio bastone...


puoi scommetterci le mutandine!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mentre perdo i sensi come sottofondo mi metti oh bucaiola....tu mi tradisci..


_...tu dici vengo, e invece tu pisci!_ Lo prendo come un impegno morale...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 50 mi pare un po' presto ma io questo accanimento a portare così eccessivamente l'età in avanti la trovo così stupida.
> Che mi frega di arrivare ai 90???
> No, io mi accontenterei dei 65/70



Sei pazza! Mio padre ha 82 anni piu' vispo e lucido di tanti 40enni che ho visto...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> puoi scommetterci le mutandine!!


...me le sono già impegnate...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei pazza! Mio padre ha 82 anni piu' vispo e lucido di tanti 40enni che ho visto...


non pazza, realista
Chi vuoi che mi regga a 82 anni a me???


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non pazza, realista
> Chi vuoi che mi regga a 82 anni a me???



Anche tu hai ragione... mio padre ha un buon carattere


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei pazza! Mio padre ha 82 anni piu' vispo e lucido di tanti 40enni che ho visto...


Mio nonno è arrivato a 98... viveva ancora da solo, ed era perfettamente lucido. A 90 andava ancora a Rimini da solo a farsi le vacanze


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche tu hai ragione... mio padre ha un buon carattere


o mi si becca brugola che però obiettivamente sarà messa peggio di me o faremo come amici miei in pensione e sembreremo due bimbe deficienti che faranno scherzi del menga a tutti gli altri vecchiacci.
no, secondo me mi abbattono prima


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mio nonno è arrivato a 98... viveva ancora da solo, ed era perfettamente lucido. A 90 andava ancora a Rimini da solo a farsi le vacanze


Allora non e' genetico... tu sei rincoglionito a 40...




Sto scherzando ammore mio


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

allora come prima conseguenza
sono spariti i nonni e i genitori .
società di orfani


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora come prima conseguenza
> sono spariti i nonni e i genitori .
> società di orfani


io scherzo, i vecchi li adoro e trovo siano fondamentali.


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora non e' genetico... tu sei rincoglionito a 40...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro mio, come dico sempre... bisogna esserci, per riconoscerne un altro senza fallo...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *o mi si becca brugola* che però obiettivamente sarà messa peggio di me o faremo come amici miei in pensione e sembreremo due bimbe deficienti che faranno scherzi del menga a tutti gli altri vecchiacci.
> no, secondo me mi abbattono prima


scordatelo barbona.
ti metto in un ospizio (pubblico)  e io vado a morire in giamaica


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io scherzo, i vecchi li adoro e trovo siano fondamentali.


dai, non mi sembra sia il caso di precisare...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scordatelo barbona.
> ti metto in un ospizio (pubblico)  e io vado a morire in giamaica


allora abbattimi a badilate e prima di partire controlla il rubinetto del gas 


tu non arrivi manco alla scaletta dell'aereo da vecchia. altro che jamaica


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, non mi sembra sia il caso di precisare...


vecchio fottuto, fatti i caxxi tuoi!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *vecchio fottuto*, fatti i caxxi tuoi!!


ecco, così ti riconosco...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu non arrivi manco alla scaletta dell'aereo da vecchia. altro che jamaica


che mi frega...ci vado in carrozzella....
basta che non mi venga l'artrite alle dita...enjoy rolling!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

*guardati alle spalle*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ecco, così ti riconosco...


sappi che se da vecchio vinci qualcosa ai grattini, ti aspetto fuori dalla tabaccheria , ti do' una sprangata sui denti e ti ciulo il grattino!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che mi frega...ci vado in carrozzella....
> basta che non mi venga l'artrite alle dita...enjoy rolling!!!


e chi la spinge la carrozzella??


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi la spinge la carrozzella??


coi miei risparmi e la pensione me la faccio elettrica.
col sedile in velluto rosso e il poggia testa imbottito


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> coi miei risparmi e la pensione me la faccio elettrica.
> col sedile in velluto rosso e il poggia testa imbottito


e porti anche l'orso bruno al guinzaglio?


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sappi che se da vecchio vinci qualcosa ai grattini, ti aspetto fuori dalla tabaccheria , ti do' una sprangata sui denti e ti ciulo il grattino!!


Di striscio che mi sputtano la pensione in grattini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi prendo una badante moldava ventenne, piuttosto.


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

si che ti aiuta a far pipì.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di striscio che mi sputtano la pensione in grattini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che ci fai??
perchè spendere soldi inutilmente??


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, come dico sempre... bisogna esserci, per riconoscerne un altro senza fallo...


Ma io infatti sono certa di essere una stronza sclerotica alla tenera eta' di 30 anni...

Non e' da tutti


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Quando andrò in pensione da zitella acida quale sarò, voglio comprarmi un casale sulle colline toscane e vivere da sola....con un badante di colore!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ci fai??
> perchè spendere soldi inutilmente??


Guarda che sono bravissime a tenere in ordine una casa... perchè dici inutilmente?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando andrò in pensione da zitella acida quale sarò, voglio comprarmi un casale sulle colline toscane e vivere da sola....con un badante di colore!



Con la pensione da insegnante il casale te lo danno in cartolina...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

se mi pagate con le vostre luride pensioncine mi prenderò cura io di voi altri.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

*Ideona x Giusy*

Pero' puoi fondare A.Z.A.P Associazione Zitelle Acide in Pensione e prendere il casolare per la consorellanza delle AZAP...

Io ci sono tanto Sbarella mi avra' dato un calcio in culo da un pezzo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che sono bravissime a tenere in ordine una casa... perchè dici inutilmente?


per quello va bene anche una pugliese 50enne bell'energica


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quello va bene anche una pugliese 50enne bell'energica


Preferisco che a sparecchiare sia la mia...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Preferisco che a sparecchiare sia la mia...


poi ti fa fare la fine del sor savino 

	
	
		
		
	


	









a parte che da vecchio non riuscirai neanche a grattarti il ginocchio


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi pagate con le vostre luride pensioncine mi prenderò cura io di voi altri.


Piuttosto che avere te come badante, mi taglierei le vene...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con la pensione da insegnante il casale te lo danno in cartolina...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' puoi fondare A.Z.A.P Associazione Zitelle Acide in Pensione e prendere il casolare per la consorellanza delle AZAP...
> 
> Io ci sono tanto Sbarella mi avra' dato un calcio in culo da un pezzo


Cara Lettry, mettiamoci in società!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Intorno al casale facciamo costruire varie dependances per le "consorelle"(possibilmente alte 1.80, fisico asciutto, intorno ai 30-35 anni)


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piuttosto che avere te come badante, mi taglierei le vene...


ok, ma prima lasciami il libretto per ritirarla


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi ti fa fare la fine del sor savino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu invece andrai col tango vero?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piuttosto che avere te come badante, mi taglierei le vene...



Intestami la tua pensione e avrai una Katana in omaggio


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intestami la tua pensione e avrai una Katana in omaggio


Ne ho già una splendida... una spada di Hanzo...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu invece andrai col tango vero?


più lap dance credo...

figurati, io aspetto i 50 poi mi lascio andare senza freni se dio vuole e beco.
Bere, magnare, fumare e non fare un cazzo da mane a sera.
diventerò una poltrona sgualcita e rutterò senza problemi scaccolandomi senza vergogna.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ne ho già una splendida... una spada di Hanzo...



Intestami la tua pensione comunque


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> più lap dance credo...
> 
> figurati, io aspetto i 50 poi mi lascio andare senza freni se dio vuole e beco.
> Bere, magnare, fumare e non fare un cazzo da mane a sera.
> diventerò una poltrona sgualcita e rutterò senza problemi scaccolandomi senza vergogna.


Bell'immagine di vecchina dolce..... sono commossa....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Bell'immagine di vecchina dolce..... sono commossa....












  vuoi farmi da badante giusy?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cara Lettry, mettiamoci in società!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque se ci pensi non e' proprio una cappellata...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

io sarò bellissima
solo un pò rincoglionita....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sarò bellissima
> solo un pò rincoglionita....


a parte il bellissima quindi sarai come adesso...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte il bellissima quindi sarai come adesso...


certo...deambulerò pochino quindi avrò bisogno di un galoppino...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo...deambulerò pochino quindi avrò bisogno di un galoppino...


se non hai furia io son disponibile


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi farmi da badante giusy?


Ehm....


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non hai furia io son disponibile


ma ce l'hai un amico bono?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque se ci pensi non e' proprio una cappellata...


Ma certo!

Con annesso un baretto....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che figata di vecchiaia!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ehm....


che modi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per fortuna che tra un po' torna il mio angelo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ce l'hai un amico bono?


qualche vecchio grullo te lo rimedio senza problemi


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> più lap dance credo...
> 
> figurati, io aspetto i 50 poi mi lascio andare senza freni se dio vuole e beco.
> Bere, magnare, fumare e non fare un cazzo da mane a sera.
> diventerò una poltrona sgualcita e rutterò senza problemi scaccolandomi senza vergogna.


io terrò duro fino all'ultimo respiro...leggero trucco e taglio fresco con colore discreto ma originale (blu come la bosé)
tailleur e giri di perle , denti finti ma brillanti, fascino d'antan....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> io terrò duro fino all'ultimo respiro...leggero trucco e taglio fresco con colore discreto ma originale (blu come la bosé)
> tailleur e giri di perle , denti finti ma brillanti, fascino d'antan....


ai capelli blu della bosè ci ho pensato anch'io..


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intestami la tua pensione comunque


Ma non dovevi raggiungermi alla marina, cacciatrice di blatte?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ai capelli blu della bosè ci ho pensato anch'io..


io bianchi con sfumature violette.
oppure verdi
se mi resterà qualche capello....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non dovevi raggiungermi alla marina, cacciatrice di blatte?


Che domande, certo!... Ma secondo me Chen ci da buca


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io bianchi con sfumature violette.
> oppure verdi
> se mi resterà qualche capello....


io se mi spelo mi compro una bella parrucca a ricciolioni biondi lunghi fino al culo


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io se mi spelo mi compro una bella parrucca a ricciolioni biondi lunghi fino al culo


è tutta la vita che me la sogno!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io se mi spelo mi compro una bella parrucca a ricciolioni biondi lunghi fino al culo


Cozzalissima!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è tutta la vita che me la sogno!!!




















    donna.......


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che domande, certo!... Ma secondo me Chen ci da buca


Ma no, vedrai che imbarchiamo lui pure ... tre vecchi bastardi così, ci pensi? Diventeremo famosi nel quartiere...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> donna.......


saremo come le sorelle bandiera!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cozzalissima!


lo so!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma l'ho detto che da vecchia mollo gli ormeggi


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma no, vedrai che imbarchiamo lui pure ... tre vecchi bastardi così, ci pensi? Diventeremo famosi nel quartiere...


Per me ci fanno secchi... pero' sai che risate


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me ci fanno secchi


Può essere... ci allungano il parteolla col topicida


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non credo che prenderemo un té insieme
vecchia tamarra 
mon dieu


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo che prenderemo un té insieme
> vecchia tamarra
> mon dieu


al massimo un caffè corretto alla grappa!!
comunque anch'io ho quel sospetto...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Può essere... ci allungano il parteolla col topicida



Ci vuole ben altro per uccidere tre vecchi livorosi come noi... al massimo ci viene un filo di bava alla bocca


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci vuole ben altro per uccidere tre vecchi livorosi come noi... al massimo ci viene un filo di bava alla bocca


caxxo ci vuole?? passo con la mia barca, tiro fuori la doppietta e vi faccio cadere come piattelli dal molo


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> caxxo ci vuole?? passo con la mia barca, tiro fuori la doppietta e vi faccio cadere come piattelli dal molo





















Sappi che il quartiere la Marina non e' una marina... devi passare in macchina per atterrarci


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sappi che il quartiere la Marina non e' una marina... devi passare in macchina per atterrarci


sparo dai finestrini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col cavolo... e quando alla cassa del market non ti fanno passare? Magari arrivo con un paio di bottigle di birra, loro davanti col carrello carico manco dovessero partire in antartide... e col kaiser che ti dicono di passare...vecchi bastardi!!!


 
non dire palle....quando mai te ne esci dal supermercato solo con n. 2 bottiglie di birra? sii serio


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sparo dai finestrini

















Ci riconosceresti subito Chen e' il piu' vecchio e ha il bastone appuntito, Molti e' quello che non passa mai la bottiglia, io sono quella col giubbotto di pelle, occhio rosso e sguardo assente...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci riconosceresti subito Chen e' il piu' vecchio e ha il bastone appuntito, Molti e' quello che non passa mai la bottiglia, io sono quella col giubbotto di pelle, occhio rosso e sguardo assente...


e io e brugola siamo io quella con l'occhialino alla blues brothers , il cappello sulla parrucca bionda e la doppietta e brugola quella con la torcia in bocca che legge la cartina


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

comunque se cacciate la bottiglia vi si grazia...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non dire palle....quando mai te ne esci dal supermercato solo con n. 2 bottiglie di birra? sii serio


vabbè con una cassa... ma sono stronzi lo stesso!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci riconosceresti subito Chen e' il piu' vecchio e ha il bastone appuntito, Molti e' quello che non passa mai la bottiglia, io sono quella col giubbotto di pelle, occhio rosso e sguardo assente...


La passo quando è vuota, per farvela buttare... comunque le nostre figlie saranno fiere di noi!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque se cacciate la bottiglia vi si grazia...



Chiedilo a Molti e' molto geloso del suo Parteolla caldo


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Ma siete proprio certi di arrivarci alla pensione?


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiedilo a Molti e' molto geloso del suo Parteolla caldo


Cazzo, che buono...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè con una cassa... ma sono stronzi lo stesso!


ora va meglio....sardo bugiardo...a me 'na stronza incredibile non m'ha fatto passare con due cose in mano ed un pancione che nn finiva più.....il giorno prima di iniziare in travaglio....mi sono talmente incazzata che ho guardato la cassiera e ho detto "fa prima il conto a me, vero?"....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La passo quando è vuota, per farvela buttare... comunque le nostre figlie saranno fiere di noi!



Si...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma siete proprio certi di arrivarci alla pensione?


claro que no


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cazzo, che buono...


Scaldato alla fiammella tipo vin brule... Uhmmm Lekker!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si...


Beh almeno gli avremo risolto il problema di dove parcheggiarci... altro che ospizio!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> claro que no


Parla per te racchia!

Io voglio tediare piu' generazioni possibile!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> claro que no


Infatti il vero problema non è dove si arriva, ma come ci si arriva...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh almeno gli avremo risolto il problema di dove parcheggiarci... altro che ospizio!


Villa Clara


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti il vero problema non è dove si arriva, ma come ci si arriva...



Appunto!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti il vero problema non è dove si arriva, ma come ci si arriva...


Come scrisse Santa Mailea da Tradimento.net... Voglio rendere il mio corpo nel peggior stato possibile!


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto!


...quindi, meglio diventare un cacciatore di blatte alcolizzato e perdigiorno, che un vecchiaccio bilioso e cattivo che non fa passare gli altri alla cassa del supermercato...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti il vero problema non è dove si arriva, ma come ci si arriva...


appunto


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quindi, meglio diventare un cacciatore di blatte alcolizzato e perdigiorno, che un vecchiaccio bilioso e cattivo che non fa passare gli altri alla cassa del supermercato...



Ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quindi, meglio diventare un cacciatore di blatte alcolizzato e perdigiorno, che un vecchiaccio bilioso e cattivo che non fa passare gli altri alla cassa del supermercato...


si possono anche fondere le due cose se si vuole raggiungere proprio la perfezione


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si possono anche fondere le due cose se si vuole raggiungere proprio la perfezione


Il Vecchio Perfetto.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si possono anche fondere le due cose se si vuole raggiungere proprio la perfezione



Infatti ci vuole grandezza anche nell'aspirare ad essere vecchi rompicoglionilivorosi...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

ho come il sospetto che mi avvicinerò moltissimo alla perfezione


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti ci vuole grandezza anche nell'aspirare ad essere vecchi rompicoglionilivorosi...


Del tipo... "Ma ha solo quello da pagare?"
"...beh si..."
"...ah...beh, non la faccio passare lo stesso!"


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Del tipo... "Ma ha solo quello da pagare?"
> "...beh si..."
> "...ah...beh, non la faccio passare lo stesso!"


ma io lo faccio già adesso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senza contare le occhiate sataniche con alzata del labbro che lancio ai bambini seduti nel carrello che mi toccano la spesa


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Del tipo... "Ma ha solo quello da pagare?"
> "...beh si..."
> "...ah...beh, non la faccio passare lo stesso!"


No il vero rompicoglioni non si scomoda neanche...anzi pretende di pagare per primo in quanto vecchio


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No il vero rompicoglioni non si scomoda neanche...anzi pretende di pagare per primo in quanto vecchio


Ma così ti carica di illusioni, per poi tradirle...è molto più sadico...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma così ti carica di illusioni, per poi tradirle...è molto più sadico...


Allora dice... " Ma ha solo quello da pagare?"

..."Si..."

... "Peccato debba aspettare... magari le conviene tornare piu' tardi... in fondo puo' anche fare senza il latte in polvere per suo figlio..."


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora dice... " Ma ha solo quello da pagare?"
> 
> ..."Si..."
> 
> ... "Peccato debba aspettare... magari le conviene tornare piu' tardi... in fondo puo' anche fare senza il latte in polvere per suo figlio..."


Vabbè, è una variante più elaborata... ma la base resta quella.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè, è una variante più elaborata... ma la base resta quella.


La mia variante e' migliore...ora cala le mutande...dai Multimodi... calati le mutandine...Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia variante e' migliore...ora cala le mutande...dai Multimodi... calati le mutandine...Hi, hi, hi...


Devi essere più accorta nell'uso dei puntini... sartina... hi, hi, hi... torna a scuola... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Devi essere più accorta nell'uso dei puntini... sartina... hi, hi, hi... torna a scuola... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Devi essere più accorta nell'uso dei puntini... sartina... hi, hi, hi... torna a scuola... hi, hi, hi...


perché ti sei alterato quando scrissi che chen è l'anima della 101 e senza di lui c'è il vuoto.
non è la verità?


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ti sei alterato quando scrissi che chen è l'anima della 101 e senza di lui c'è il vuoto.
> non è la verità?


Davvero mi sono alterato? Chissà, detta così non ha molto significato... dipende dal contesto del discorso, e dal mio umore del momento.
Potrebbe comunque essere riduttivo... magari era l'anima dell'intero forum. 
Che poi, tanti ancora sospettano che in realtà sia io...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

*OT*



Minerva ha detto:


> perché ti sei alterato quando scrissi che chen è l'anima della 101 e senza di lui c'è il vuoto.
> non è la verità?



Ho appeso un riproduzione del tuo avatar nella camera di mia figlia... Mi piace Miro' nelle camere dei bambini...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

quante cazzate.
morto un vecchio rompipalle se ne fa un altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appeso un riproduzione del tuo avatar nella camera di mia figlia... Mi piace Miro' nelle camere dei bambini...


non vuoi una mia foto? è giusto che apprezzi il bello fin da subito


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero mi sono alterato? Chissà, detta così non ha molto significato... dipende dal contesto del discorso, e dal mio umore del momento.
> Potrebbe comunque essere riduttivo... magari era l'anima dell'intero forum.
> Che poi, tanti ancora sospettano che in realtà sia io...


Bhe' a rottura di coglioni e arroganza ci siete...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non vuoi una mia foto? è giusto che apprezzi il bello fin da subito


pora bimba...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appeso un riproduzione del tuo avatar nella camera di mia figlia... Mi piace Miro' nelle camere dei bambini...


mi mette di buon umore


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pora bimba...


sì, lo so. Vedere che bellezze ci siano in giro potrebbe deprimerla ma anche spronarla a dare sempre il massimo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' a rottura di coglioni e arroganza ci siete...


Con te, la Trinità sarebbe perfetta...


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, lo so. Vedere che bellezze ci siano in giro potrebbe deprimerla ma anche spronarla a dare sempre il massimo.


ma aspetta almeno che sia pronta!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma aspetta almeno che sia pronta!!


dove l'omino col culetto arrossato?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dove l'omino col culetto arrossato?


ogni tanto sembri io tarzan tu cita...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, lo so. Vedere che bellezze ci siano in giro potrebbe deprimerla ma anche spronarla a dare sempre il massimo.


C'ha gia' la mamma... sa gia' come abbinare i colori e dice... " Mamma corri credo ci sia uno strigato marrone sotto il letto... buttalo via ho paura....


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ogni tanto sembri io tarzan tu cita...


pigiare troppi tasti mi affatica


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

si però mi metti in difficoltà


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *C'ha gia' la mamma.*.. sa gia' come abbinare i colori e dice... " Mamma corri credo ci sia uno strigato marrone sotto il letto... buttalo via ho paura....



appunto..
non sai che gioia pensare che tra un po' torna il freddo e rimetto in campo lo stringatino e lo stivaletto da cow boy


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non pazza, realista
> Chi vuoi che mi regga a 82 anni a me???


"...alcuni, col tempo, migliorano"


Chi indovina la citazione merita un aperitivo...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Veronelli.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Mae West


----------



## Nobody (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veronelli.


Si ma certi vini col tempo non migliorano, diventano aceto... credo dipenda dal tappo!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma certi vini col tempo non migliorano, diventano aceto... credo dipenda dal tappo!


Esattamente come gli esseri umani...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veronelli.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Mae West


acqua acqua


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

dite un po' quel caxxo che volete, ma un/a vecchietto/a stronzo o maleducato è stato un adulto stronzo e maleducato e viceversa.... tutti meritano rispetto e se un vecchio non rispetta me io me ne fotto e ricambio allegramente...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "...alcuni, col tempo, migliorano"
> 
> 
> Chi indovina la citazione merita un aperitivo...


Madonna?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Madonna?




























in effetti...i miracoli sono avvenuti dopo circa 2 millenni...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Madonna?


Ma non si riferiva a se stessa...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

persa, athina cenci in speriamo che sia femmina??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

acqua acqua...


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*Certe si salvano*

Quella fetente della mia dirimpettaia , mi risulta non essere mai stata scippata ; sarà anche vero che , malmessa com' è , non esce mai di casa ; chissà se gli scippatori operano anche a domicilio , su richiesta . . . . . . . .


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Quella fetente della mia dirimpettaia , mi risulta non essere mai stata scippata ; sarà anche vero che , malmessa com' è , non esce mai di casa ; chissà se gli scippatori operano anche a domicilio , su richiesta . . . . . . . .


Segnala subito nominativo ed indirizzo della vecchia bastarda ad una banda di predoni slavi...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Segnala subito nominativo ed indirizzo della vecchia bastarda ad una banda di predoni slavi...


ecco. Chissà perchè slavi. Vogliamo dare la priorità ai predoni italiani una volta per tutte??!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco. Chissà perchè slavi. Vogliamo dare la priorità ai predoni italiani una volta per tutte??!!


Perchè sono molto più feroci... i nostri in confronto sono bravi ragazzi!


----------

